# 1959 Schwinn Deluxe Tornado w/ Tank



## Hooty733 (Sep 21, 2010)

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/bik/1964559122.html


----------



## PCHiggin (Sep 21, 2010)

He's way too high on the price,it's just not that nice and the parts aren't worth that much.

Pat


----------

